# ford diesel



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

so has ford worked the bugs out of thier diesels yet?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No problems here.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I was speaking to a guy that does diesel repairs and upgrades. He told me to hold of on buying the new 6.0 a Little longer. He has seen alot with the #3 piston melting and a problem with the injector system. He claims once all the bugs are worked out it will be a great engine. He told me this about a month ago. See what others have to say.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess lucky for me I have the 7.3


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

A friend of mine bought one and has had it back for repairs about 30 times in under 20,000 miles! I hear that they now have all the bugs worked out and it was just the first batch that came out! I think I will stick with my 7.3 power stroke a little longer!


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a 6.0 with 15,000 on it and have YET to have it in for ANYTHING


----------



## Erickson (Dec 9, 2003)

My 7.3 is 15 years old and runs like a top. Great machine. Not a powerstroke, but if I ever wear it out I'll drop in a PS. Chris


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have the 7.3 in my F350 and I like it alot, I was going to get the new 6.0 but I changed my mind.


----------



## capnkel (Oct 20, 2003)

*Ford 6.0l*

I have one of the early 6.0l engines,the only thing it has seen the dealer for was an oil change,that was free or it wouldnt have been back.
There has been a lot of talk about these engines,the majority of problems were computer or sensor related,fords screw up,and a bad injector design,which has been changed.After reading many posts about this engine and having one ,i feel quite comfortable telling anyone to buy one,the 04 models are pretty much trouble free,no more than any other manufacturer has with their trucks.
One other big factor that didn't help the release of this engine was the fact that Ford didn't train service techs on this engine fully before putting them on the market,tons of problems were caused by inexperienced techs,and the resulting diagnosis.
If you are thinking about a new truck take one for a test drive,then see what you think,i think Ford will do very well with this engine in the coming year.JMHO


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Both of mine are 7.3's though I have heard that the late 03's and 04's are doing great. As far as the early 03' 6.0's Ford recalled 66,000 of them. If you have a early 03' you might think about getting it in for a new fuel-injection control sensor and to get the ECU recalibrated under the recall. Ford has also bought back over 500 6.0's from disgruntled owners. Despite the problems Ford is still selling record numbers of Diesel Super Duty's.


----------



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

Happy New Year.Please take a look at TheDieselStop.Com,they have alot of information.I asked my Ford service dept.(who I trust),they said there were problems when they first came out put now have very few problems.It also seems The Super Duty will have coil front springs in 05.Good luck,BASIC.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASIC _
> *... The Super Duty will have coil front springs in 05.Good luck,BASIC. *


I saw an F-350 with them today. I CAN'T BELIEVE FORD IS DOING THAT. I sure hope it's an option. Because I would hate to have to change over to all F- 450, 550s just to get a live axle.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

Just when they get it right they have to go and screw it all up again.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BWinkel _
> *Just when they get it right they have to go and screw it all up again. *


I agree 100%....

Coil springs on a straight axle maybe? I hope? 
 Independent suspension.


----------



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

I belive it will be a straight axle.There was a post and picture not long ago on TheDieselStop.Com forums.It seems Ford is doing what Chevy/GMC is doing making their trucks more car like,softer ride more gas like performance out of a diesel.For me I like the idea of a pickup truck being as heavy duty as posible.I'll trade high speed for low end torque any day.BASIC.


----------



## firecat7 (Jan 3, 2004)

I own a 2002 f350 poewrstroke, I'm trading it in for a 04 next fall. The power stroke is a great engine - I run a 65-85 hp programer and am putting 4'' exhaust on it next week. I have a good friend that works for a ford dealership as a diesel mechanic and he said the new 6.0 is a awesome engine built by international - the problem was ford using their electronics. well ford has it fixed and that's why I am trading mine in.  I love my powerstroke and am never going to change

02 f350
8'2'' Boss V


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

whoa, they're gonna start putting coil springs in the 4x4 superduties? And the front end is still going to be a solid front axle? I guess that is what Dodge does with they're trucks. I kind of like the leaf springs though. That is too bad.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmankent _
> *... And the front end is still going to be a solid front axle?.. *


That's what we're not sure of. Ford had a coil over solid axle up to the mid 70s. If they go back to it it will be great. Coils are much better than leaf springs. But the problem lies with the solid axle. If all they are going to offer is a independent front suspension then Ford is about to KILL THEMSELVES. They had 1 hell of a fiasco with all those F-250 independent front suspension from just a few years ago.


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

If Ford goes back to that twin traction beam front suspension again, my 03 will be the last Ford product I buy again. I owned two of those pieces of junk and will never again buy one. I was constantly fixing one thing or another with them. And to make matters worse, they went down the road like a shopping cart. I was always correcting the steering wheel to keep a straight line.


----------



## quick (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 2003 F350 PSD With Fuel Injector Problems. My truck has the early injectors that ultimately will fail. When the first injector failed,(at 2000mi) Ford came out and towed the truck back to the dealership, They replaced the bad injector but refused to replace any of the others. I wanted all of the injectors replaced and they flat out refused. Am I asking for too much? I don't particularly feel comfortable with this vehicle.When an injector fails,It either leaks raw fuel into the motor, or it shuts the truck down. Not fun when towing down the interstate.When the warranty runs out and an injector fails, I'm staring at a siezed motor and a really large bill.I can accept that there are bugs in anything mechanical and there needs to be a reasonable amount of patience & understanding on both parts but have I been left with a ticking time bomb? This is my last Ford, Its unfortunate because I really like their trucks but their customer service is absolutely terrible. Just keep in mind, when you're at the dealership, and you're writing that $45000 check and everyone is really nice and accomodating, and they've told you everything you want to hear, and they've assured you that the truck is proven and they'll stand behind it. They really didn't meant it.I'm trading this beast in for a Toyota Tundra this week. I'm taking a $9000 loss and getting on with life. I only put 4500 miles on the Ford before losing complete confidence in it. Broken hub, Failed injector, check engine light comes on, won't idle(sometimes), excessive smoke,...never again


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

Will the lemon law help you out?


----------



## quick (Feb 18, 2004)

As far as I understand, In order to use the Lemon law you need to give the dealer 3 attempts to correct the same problem. My problem is that Ford actually can replace each injector as they fail and since its not the same injector, I have no recourse.I'm tired of fighting with them. I've lost too much money and too much time. My new truck will be in tomorrow. Just think twice when you buy from Ford.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quick _
> *My new truck will be in tomorrow. Just think twice when you buy from Ford. *


What kind are you getting?


----------



## Patrick Gleason (Feb 22, 2003)

*6.0 Ford*

:waving: I just bought a 2004 Ford 450 superduty 6.0,4x4 equiped with the following,9' dump box,Bonnell 9' stainless steel tailgate salt spreader,9' Wester ultramount plow,all powered by central hyd system. so far this truck has performed very well.I picked the truck up at dealer on 03 Jan 04 and did first plow/salt on 04 Jan,truck cab is comfortable,it seems to be a fuel pincher so far.I have one complaint,which seems to common on the late model Fords too much overhang on rear axle.Almost forgot the truck has a 5 spd auto trans,first dump i have ever owned with a auto trans,was worried about it holding up under stress of plowing but sure is a lot less work than shifting , faster to.So far I "LOVE THE DARN THING ".


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you owned a diesel before? I have the below truck and love the low end grunt. Does the 6.0 have the same low end grunt. I have a 2004 F-350 Regular cab long box XLT waiting for me. Just curious, Chris


----------

